# New Amazon Account Scam - beware



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I just read this from Gizmodo. If you've gotten any of these weird emails from Amazon, you probably should follow-up. I will cross-post under the Kindle category because I can see this turning into a user's account issue instead of an external fraud issue.

http://gizmodo.com/5969981/two+for+one-amazons-socially-engineered-replacement-order-scam


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for mentioning this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a little confused; does he think the order numbers were stolen during a chat session?  I may have to try reading through it again.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm a little confused; does he think the order numbers were stolen during a chat session? I may have to try reading through it again.
> 
> Betsy


I think he said that if a person has the correct user name email address and physical address he can get the order history from customer service.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

While troubling, I expect Amazon will look into it.  

However, I would correct the thread title. . .it's not an Amazon scam. . . .it's a scam focused on Amazon accounts.


----------

